# Fastest hunt ever



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I was hoping to be on stand today by 2pm but couldn't get my act together. Managed to get out about 2:30pm. I brought along a bucket of corn to try and enhance my chances. After dropping the corn I walked halfway out to hide my pail and returned to my stand. The next 10 minutes were a blur. I climbed the stand and sat down. Secured by pack and lowered the gun rail on the stand. As a was setting up my little vid cam, I turned it on to check the angle and I about crapped myself. I looked up and just that fast there was a doe nibbling the corn. I set the cam down, picked up my shotgun and BOOM! Meat in the freezer. I called my wife and told her I was done for the day. She still can't believe it happened that quick. Deer shot, tagged, gutted, skinned and processed out in under 4 hours. I loved it. It was my first deer of the season. Glad to have her.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats gotta love hunts like that sometimes it was cold yesterday

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i like the hunts where you see the deer a long way off, and just get into position and watch them get closer and closer, then pick out the one you want, and the old muzzleloader goes boom.

but those hunts like you just had are awesome. my hunt went that way this year. i had just got into my stand hooked up my safety harness and turned around and set down, looked up to my left and here came 2 deer. i got down on my stand to use the rail for a rest. they stopped, i started to sight in, and they took off. they got out of my sight. i kept watching and here they came, they had turned down on my right side. i bleated a couple of times, they kept moving, i bleated alittle louder and they stopped. i couldnt see one of them, the other one had stopped with its front legs and forward behind a tree. i sighted in as close as i could to the tree and fired. it ran about 20 ft and stopped, then started doing the two step and then went down. this all took place in like 5 minuets. it was great.
sherman


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That's great, I had one, got up my tree by 6:30, called the wife by 8:15 asked if there was any coffee left I was on my way home by 8:45. That was the first day of bow season last year, 120lbs doe. Got to the check in station, of course they did not have any paper work ready by 10:30am.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Those are the best hunts for filling the freezer


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I Had the thing happen a few years ago. It was the evening of the first day of muzzy season. I was on the phone with a friend, I said If i got one I would call him. Well I called him 3 mins later and said I got one. 6 does ran down a hill 30 yards from my barn one stoped and I shot, she went down. End of story. I checked the phone records and it was 3 min's. LOL


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

GCDawg, I think you just had a cliff notes hunt. Have had those happen in the past. Great for the goal of filling the freezer, but, can leave you with a hunting jones. LOL


----------

